# My hairdresser asked me "So what's your typical day like ? "



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 10, 2018)

We made small talk ....... and then  comes_ THIS QUESTION_  -->  "*What's your typical day like ???* " 


Um..... My typical day ??? Well ....um.... 

 " My dog gets up early ... wakes us up to play ...then  I feed him . My husband takes him for a walk . He comes home  expecting a Kong full of treats . When he's done,he takes a  short nap while I do housework or work on my crafts .  He's in and out 100 times while I'm trying to have MY TIME  ... till he decides he's bored and mommy should take him to the dog park.  Mommy takes him. We get home and he's tired , so I can do my crafts  and start supper. A quick nap and he's hungry. I feed him and hubby takes him for a walk . He comes home all happy and crazy ... we play with him ,again till he's tired and ready for bed. "

Do you think my life revolves around my dog ?????   LOL !!!!

 I wonder what she thought .... but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

Funny, sounds similar to my typical days.   Most of the time if I go to get a haircut, the conversation goes to our pets for sure!  Hope your boy is doing well and enjoying his new home with you and trips to the park.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2018)

yep it's the same at my daughter's house...she had 7 now 5...of my wonderful grandfurkids..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2018)

Sounds like wonderful days, TooMuch. May they last a very long time!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2018)

Toomuchstuff,  I'm so glad you and your new doggie have bonded and are enjoying each other.  Aren't you glad you saved his life?  My Bonnie is a constant joy to me and is enjoying her retirement after an early life of abuse and neglect.  Every day her eyes and her sweet smile (Pitbull smiles are the BEST) tell me how happy she is that we found each other, and I feel the same way.


----------

